# Smoke Effekt, aber wie ?



## dadiscobeat (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

suche ein Tutorial wie man einen Effekt wie im unten verlinkten Bild zustande bekommt. Weiss vielleicht jemand wie man sowas in der Art macht oder sowas ähnliches ? 

Beispielbild 
Beispielbild 2 


daDiscoBeat


----------



## -pOrG- (8. Januar 2004)

Das 2.:
- Wolken,  dann bissel eingefäbrt und mit Tonwertkorrekturen gespielt
-  dann bissel mit dem Wischfingenern...
das Erste ähnlich, nur ohne Wolken sondern mit einfachen Punten o.ä.


----------



## dadiscobeat (8. Januar 2004)

Naja mich würde das erste nun mehr interessieren. Mal sehen ob ich damit was rausbringe. Weiss aber nicht so recht wie du dir das vorstellst.

daDiscoBeat


----------



## -pOrG- (8. Januar 2004)

ok, ich gebs zu, das war sehr kurz..
werd dir das morgen mal ausführlicher schreiben, schaff das heute nich mehr

greetz


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (8. Januar 2004)

Ich zitier mich jetzt mal selbst aus einem anderen Thread:



> Da gibt es X Möglichkeiten. Du kannst das brushen und mit dem Wischfinger
> bearbeiten, oder aber du kannst das via dem Verzerrungsfilter--> Schwingunen
> herstellen...
> Spiel mal bisschen damit rum, bis du die richtigen Einstellungen gefunden hast.



Ergebnis mit zweiter Methode:


----------



## dadiscobeat (9. Januar 2004)

Also ich hab jetz mal versucht Eure Tipss umzusetzen, aber irgendwie komm ich da auf keinen grünen Zweig bzw. nicht auf das was ich haben will.


daDiscoBeat


----------



## Laokoon (9. Januar 2004)

Hi

Ich habe ein Tut gefunden in meiner Sammlung. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

gruß

Smoke


----------



## unistar (10. Januar 2004)

.... mit was für einem Bild könnte man denn Effekt aus dem Beispielbild 1 erstellen


----------



## ephiance (10. Januar 2004)

hmm versuch mal eine ebene mit schwarz zu füllen. dann machste einen lensflare drauf ( ja die dinger sind zu was zu gebrauchen!  ) und desaturierst diesen. danach jagst du mehrmals den wellen und den strudel filter rüber bis er diese gewünschte form von bild 1 hat. dabei natürlich immer die ebene ein bisschen verschieben, damit verschiedene wellen ihn treffen. dann noch bischen einfärben und mit dem verbiegen filter und den verzerrer werkzeugen zurechtrücken, dann sollte das klappen.


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (11. Januar 2004)

Genau meine Methode von oben ;-]


----------



## unistar (14. Januar 2004)

also richtig hab ich das nicht hinbekommen


----------



## dadiscobeat (14. Januar 2004)

Hmm... Hab da auch noch so meine Probleme damit !

Weiss aber nicht so recht, wo der Fehler liegt ... Ich weiss auch nicht, wie das Ergebnis dann aussehen soll ... Kann ja etwas von meinen Beispielen abweichen.


----------



## subzero (15. Januar 2004)

Also, ich hätte da auch noch einen Vorschlag!
Allerdings sind die Ergebnisse sehr von den Bildern abhängegig die du dafür benutzt!

Du brauchst als erstes 3-4 Fotos (möglichst Groß, d.h. größer das Bild das du erstellen möchtest!
Dann wendest du für jedes Bild VERSCHIEDENE VERZERRUNGSFILTER an!
z.B. die Kombination: Kräuseln, Wind, Wellen.
Somit verzerrst du die Bilder das sie fast so ausehen als wären sie verflüssigt, du kannst es auch anders machen in dem du sie direkt verflüssigst (Umsch+STRG+X). Das geht auch, wichtig ist das nachher jedes Bild andere Verzerrungen hat!

Dann spielst mit den Ebenenmodifikationen rum, wobei mit "Ineinanderkopieren" die besten Ergebnisse erzielen wirst!
danach färbst du deine 4 Bilder mit Bild/Einstellungen/Farbton/Sättigung (hierbei zu beachten das der Hacken bei Färben steht!)

Dann könnte dein Ergebniss so ausehen: (denk dir aber auch die weißen ränder weg)
http://www.subzero-design.com/images/portfolio/gfx/cdcover01.jpg

*Ich hoffe es wird nich als Showmöglichkeit dargestellt oder so, ich wollte nur mein Bepsielbild zeigen, steht ja auch keine url drinne oder so 

/edit.. 
Soll ich das mal verschriftlichen und als Tutorial hier einsenden?

//edit...
Also, die Ergebnisse sidn wirklich abhängig von den Bilder die man benutzt, ob sie viele helle Stellen haben z.B.! Wichtig ist auch das Färben, man muss schon wissen wie man da mit der Helligkeit und der Sättigung umgehen möchte! man kann nachhelfen indem mal eine Farbige Ebene drüberlegt und die auf "färben" stellt, oder eine Farbige Ebene drunterlegt, wenn die darüberliegenden auf "Ineinanderkopieren" gestellt sind.


----------



## ephiance (15. Januar 2004)

unistar, nimm mal den weissen und nicht den roten lensflare. und mach den twirl filter nicht so stark sondern benutz mehr den wave.


----------

